# Please Help! How to fix a cracked AquaClear 110?



## fishytastic (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for helping,

There is a small crack in the plastic houseing. It's on the water return, upper side and is about an inch long. It's a drippin :x The crack goes through the housing, it is only visable when viewed from the side or very closely and it is smooth to the touch.
Is there a fool proof epoxy/glue to use, to last for years? How to properly use it?
Thanks Fishytastic...


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Silicone or super glue. I've used both for AC's. :thumb:


----------



## FLYFISH509 (Dec 11, 2005)

Fishy,
At the end of the crack, drill a hole, a 1/32", 1/16", this is a stress relief and prevents the crack from growing / getting any longer. Than you can seal the crack and hole you drilled with silicon.


----------



## PSREED (Aug 14, 2007)

I have fixed many A/C filters with Gorilla Glue. It is incredible stuff. It does not look that great -- but it works very well.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Gorilla Glue. It's like liquid plastic that melds the crack shut. When it dries, it's not water soluable. It's amazing for aquaria use.


----------



## fishytastic (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks all!

I am trying a 2 part epoxy, it's designed for use under water. I was thinking about gorilla glue too. If this marine glue doesn't work I'll try the g. glue.

It is a small hairline crack, and i don't want to drill into the plastic. The crack is in a spot where, it is not under a considerable load.

I don't trust silicone on a plastic filter that is going to be handled for years to come.

Thanks for all the help!!

Fishy T.


----------



## fishytastic (Jul 6, 2004)

I would have tried the Gorilla glue if i had read this earlier! :roll:

I will let you know how the Marine epoxy stuff works and it's name brand.

Fishytastic


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Is Gorilla Glue aquarium safe ?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Sick-Lid-4-Life said:


> Is Gorilla Glue aquarium safe ?


I remember someone here contacting the company and getting a reply that, yes, it was indeed safe for aquarium use when dry.

It dries to a nice hard plastic that is not water soluble. I've used it for various applications over the years including gluing a 3D background to the inside glass of an aquarium, I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh okay. Good to know.


----------



## fishytastic (Jul 6, 2004)

The B. name is PC-11... is workin so far! :?

I'll give an update in a week or so.

F.T.


----------

